# Admiralty Works Dept. UK



## robandbarbara

Never hear or see anything about the old Admiralty Dockyards Works Dept. dredgers and hoppers ! 

Just as a starter:- W2. Hopper off Portsmouth 14.04.1954


----------



## robandbarbara

On closer study of my records and the picture the vessel might be W *, the second figure being hidden by the equipment hanging over side.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE

Could be the W.29.
I used to see these vessels back in the sixties when holidaying at
Plymouth.
Regret do not have any photos though.
One of my favourites was the St Martin which worked for the Devonport
Dockyard, she could be seen for miles belching out her smoke from the
funnel.

Regards
Keith


----------

